# Fluval Stratum Experience?



## aquaman555

Just wondering if anyone has any experience using Fluval Stratum substrates. I take it, it is more like Amozonia as it buffers and I take it will break down after time? Also does anyone know of any differences in the plant vs. shrimp version, other than the shrimp version being smaller granules I hear? It certainly isn't cheap, any thoughts?


----------



## wwh2694

Used the fluval stratum shrimp they are great it lowers the ph and plants grew crazy. Shrimps loves them too.


----------



## aquaman555

wwh2694 said:


> Used the fluval stratum shrimp they are great it lowers the ph and plants grew crazy. Shrimps loves them too.


Thanks, I am really interested in using this in my new setup. It's available local and I really like that it lowers the pH.

I have a few specific questions if you don't mind addressing them. How much did you use for your tank and how big is your tank? How long have you been running it? What did it lower your pH to? Did you get an ammonia spike upfront?


----------



## wwh2694

aquaman555 said:


> Thanks, I am really interested in using this in my new setup. It's available local and I really like that it lowers the pH.
> 
> I have a few specific questions if you don't mind addressing them. How much did you use for your tank and how big is your tank? How long have you been running it? What did it lower your pH to? Did you get an ammonia spike upfront?


I have a 60h tank that's about 22gallon and I used about 4-5 small bags of that shrimp stratum. I have my ph at 6.5 and no ammonia spike since I have my filter running for more than a yr. I did all this coz I change my substrate from flourite to this.


----------



## aquaman555

Thanks again, I think that answers my questions I appreciate your help. Looks like I'll be giving it a go. I am doing similar, except for changing not only substrate, but also downsizing my tank still using the same filter though.

There isn't a ton of info on either Stratums, but what I can find seems mostly good. If anyone else has any experience feel free to chime in.


----------



## Yo-han

I can get the Fluval Stratum Shrimp (small grain size) on a discount, but not the normal version. Would the grain size be too small for a long time setup planted tank or would this be oke? And is there anybody who compaired the shrimp and plant version in regards to nutrients?


----------



## B76

I use the plant version. After using Eco complete for years. I actually like it. I have heard it runs out of nutrients quickly though. That's hear say on this forum. But thought I'd put it out there.

I think I will be using some kind of mix. Fluval shrimp stratum capping regular black gravel. Or fluval ontop of Eco complete or somthing similar it will be in a 29 gallon shrimp tank though. Please would love feed back


----------



## aquaman555

Yo-han said:


> Would the grain size be too small for a long time setup planted tank or would this be oke? And is there anybody who compaired the shrimp and plant version in regards to nutrients?


I've read many people using the shrimp for planted tanks, in fact it seems most people are as I think it is more readily available locally and has been out longer. Everything I read seems to be the shrimp vs. plant are the exact same thing just different grain sizes.


----------



## Yo-han

But wouldn't the grain size be too small for a planted tank? Would the substrate becoming anaerobic due to poor water circulation?


----------



## B76

People use sand I think the size is fine.


----------



## TheGoblinKing

You can get the Fluval Stratum at Big Al's Online. A 17.6 pound bag is about $37.00. I contacted Hagen the company that makes Fluval products and I was told that two 8.8 pound bags (or one 17.6) will cover a 36 long and 12 wide aquarium to a depth of 1 1/4" which the representative recommended. But that sounds as thought it would not be deep enough. Any thoughts as to how deep a bed should be?


----------



## Yo-han

2 inch in the front and 3-4 inch in the bag. I calculate 5 bags of 17.6 Lbs


----------



## DanielG

Soo...I wouldn't necessarily be excited about reviving a sleeping thread...but seems as how I have Fluval Stratum, and it concerns my experience with it...I thought i'd give it a little nudge.

I changed my substrate over to the Fluval Stratum 4-5 months ago. Since then I notice a few things: Stem plants don't like to stay planted unless the substrate is rather thick. Also....this is where my question comes into play:

I perform my 50% water changes every Tuesday. Over the course of the week my kH raises by 4-5 degrees. Does anyone else notice this?

My tap water comes out at about 3-4 degrees....and by weeks end it is 7-9 degrees.

It's probably not a bad thing...i'm just wondering what would cause it.


----------



## Yo-han

I use it no since my last post and I must say there is no difference between the 2 versions except the size. It has very little nutrients IME, it doesn't even release ammonia in the first weeks. It does stay quite strong and does not transform into mud. It lowered the KH for a few weeks, after that, it buffered very little. Based on the fact that it is a soil clay mixture, I find it highly unlikely that the rise in KH comes from the soil. Are there any stones in your aquarium?


----------

